# Previsões sísmicas colocam Portugal em alto risco



## algarvio1980 (18 Ago 2013 às 22:02)

O jornal francês 'Le Monde' publicou um mapa que revela previsões sísmicas na Europa, para os próximos 50 anos. Entre os países de risco está Portugal, que poderá vir a sofrer um sismo igual ou pior que o de 1755, que matou mais de 100 mil pessoas.

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/gZdAvdP5pHi2wDyhhlvN#share"]http://videos.sapo.pt/gZdAvdP5pHi2wDyhhlvN#share[/ame]

Fonte: CMTV


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Ago 2013 às 08:37)

Claro, e depois veio um unicórnio e destruiu o supermercado . 

Para mim as previsões sísmicas são iguais ás previsões sazonais da meteorologia ou mesmo o aquecimento global. E já agora, que excelente conclusão, são países que nem sequer costumam ter sismos.


----------



## Cenomaniano (19 Ago 2013 às 11:37)

Já fizeste o estado da arte relativamente ao conhecimento sísmico actual?
E não é em português, tens de procurar melhor ....

Quando não se tem conhecimento científico actualizado às vezes dizemos umas bacoradas valentes!


----------



## camrov8 (19 Ago 2013 às 11:50)

Já agora vem de um país que disse que o verão ia ser frio. E não querendo ser fundamentalista essa do do sismo igual ao de 1755 já há muito que se fala e num país como o nosso é mesmo que dizer que vai chover e trovejar um dia mas ninguém sabe quando , não vale a pena andar a pensar nisso


----------



## Cenomaniano (19 Ago 2013 às 12:10)

Podem ter todos razão quanto à vossa opinião pessoal. 
Mas os autores desse estudo não pertencem ao jornal que publicou o estudo ... O *projecto EFEHR*, integrado no Earthquake Data Portal (emsc-csem.org) publicou um mapa de risco sísmico, onde mostra a probabilidade, por excesso a 10%, de ocorrerem picos de aceleração do solo, de origem sismogénica,  nos próximos 50 anos 







Há que saber ler, objectivamente, o que está descrito na fonte e não opiniões "analfabetas" de quem quer vender jornais ou telejornais.

Tal como na climatologia e meteorologia, a linguagem utilizada não é a mais correcta.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Ago 2013 às 12:54)

Portugal espera constantemente sismos, de pequena e grande intensidade, antes do sismo de 1755 houve muitos mais ao longo da história tanto antes como depois, embora o de 1755 tenha sido o maior de todos. Agora, prever tanto com probabilidades como por distâncias temporais de x em x anos é sempre muito arriscado e uma autêntica roleta russa. Acharia muito mais útil torrrar o dinheiro em prevenção e sensibilização a nível europeu que andar a brincar aos modelos.

Também diziam que o Katla iria entrar em erupção logo de seguida ao Eyjafjallajökull mas já estamos desde 2010 para ver isso acontecer. Tal como o Yellowstone entra em erupção de 600 em 600 mil anos e desde a ultima já vão 670 mil. 

O mundo das previsões tanto meteorológicas como geológicas e até mesmo astronómicas estão ainda num processo de amadurecimento muito forte, é totalmente impossível prever o que quer que seja com anos de antecedência, os estudo deveriam ficar pelas discussões dos comités de ciência e não vir cá pra fora, só ajuda ao pânico e alarmismo que se vive nos dias de hoje feito pela comunicação social.


----------



## Cenomaniano (19 Ago 2013 às 16:07)

Mário Barros disse:


> Portugal espera constantemente sismos, de pequena e grande intensidade, antes do sismo de 1755 houve muitos mais ao longo da história tanto antes como depois, embora o de 1755 tenha sido o maior de todos. Agora, prever tanto com probabilidades como por distâncias temporais de x em x anos é sempre muito arriscado e uma autêntica roleta russa. Acharia muito mais útil torrrar o dinheiro em prevenção e sensibilização a nível europeu que andar a brincar aos modelos.



Não te esqueças que a abertura do Atlântico ocorreu naquela que é agora a costa ocidental portuguesa (mais precisamente, as Berlengas são o testemunho da 1ª "tentativa" de abertura). Tal foi noticiado há alguns meses, fortes indícios apontam para uma nova zona de subducção, tanto a Oeste como a Sul, no Algarve. 
Por isso, o teu argumento parece-me redundante e vindo de alguém pouco esclarecido nesta matéria. Devias ler mais, em inglês se possível  e com espírito crítico, cientificamente falando. Não é a atirar postas de pescada, como nos jornais que tanto criticas, que lá chegas.



Mário Barros disse:


> Também diziam que o Katla iria entrar em erupção logo de seguida ao Eyjafjallajökull mas já estamos desde 2010 para ver isso acontecer. Tal como o Yellowstone entra em erupção de 600 em 600 mil anos e desde a ultima já vão 670 mil.



Essas notícias deves tê-las lido noutros fóruns sensacionalistas e quejandos.
Uma passagem pelo meio académico abrir-te-ia perspectivas mais interessantes e prudentes. Este tipo de argumentos cheira-me a conversa de café.



Mário Barros disse:


> O mundo das previsões tanto meteorológicas como geológicas ..... é totalmente impossível prever o que quer que seja com anos de antecedência, os estudo deveriam ficar pelas discussões dos comités de ciência e não vir cá pra fora, só ajuda ao pânico e alarmismo que se vive nos dias de hoje feito pela comunicação social.



Se leres bem, a legenda do mapa diz *probabilidade *e não certeza. Quer isto dizer que não leste no sentido lato ... talvez na diagonal. Tu mesmo contribuis com o teu _post _ para o "pânico e alarmismo", ao não compreenderes o que lês. É esse, também, um mal que reina entre os leitores de fóruns ou qualquer outro meio de comunicação social.

Espanta-me que um Moderador, deste fórum, tenha parca informação e pouco conhecimento científico para estar aqui a "alarmar" os leitores, em geral.
Já agora, tens algum curso superior?


----------



## vitamos (19 Ago 2013 às 16:17)

Cenomaniano disse:


> Espanta-me que um Moderador, deste fórum, tenha parca informação e pouco conhecimento científico para estar aqui a "alarmar" os leitores, em geral.
> Já agora, tens algum curso superior?



Independentemente da opinião do moderador em causa o que eu  garanto é que nenhum moderador deste fórum será escolhido em função de ter ou não um curso superior. Essa espécie de supremacia do canudo e algo que não diz absolutamente nada em termos de cumprimento das funções referidas.

Quanto ao estudo em si traz poucas novidades em relação ao que já se sabe. Obviamente que Portugal se encontra em zona de risco sísmico e com elevada probabilidade de vir a ocorrer numa escala temporal relativamente curta... é sabido. E o mapa probabilistico tem obviamente fundamento científico. Quanto á forma como a notícia é dada.... é lixo, nada mais.


----------



## Cenomaniano (19 Ago 2013 às 16:25)

Longe de mim acusar qualquer moderador só porque não tem curso superior. Não tem nada a ver.

Só falei na formação académica tendo em vista uma maior imparcialidade quando se faz certo tipo de comentários sensacionalistas e redundantes, pouco científicos. 
Um curso de Ciências da Terra/ Geofisíca ensina-nos várias maneiras de compreender e divulgar o conhecimento científico.

Peço desculpa à moderação pelo meu comentário menos feliz, em relação à opinião pessoal do MB.


----------



## MSantos (19 Ago 2013 às 18:31)

Parece-me que esse estudo não apresenta nenhuma novidade, já todos sabemos do elevado risco sísmico que existe em Portugal, e recentemente tivemos conhecimento da existência uma zona de subducção em formação ao largo da nossa costa, portanto nada de novo.


----------



## camrov8 (19 Ago 2013 às 20:38)

O que digo é que quem vive nestes países incluindo nós sabemos que estamos numa zona volátil basta ver os mapas


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Ago 2013 às 11:49)

Que raio, as probabilidades de ocorrer em Lisboa são maiores que no Algarve, alguma falta de coerência nesse estudo. Porque tanto Lisboa como a região do Algarve são as zonas do país com o risco de sismicidade mais elevado e que eu saiba a falha está bem mais próxima do Algarve do que de Lisboa. No Algarve existe falhas por todo o lado. Se eu fosse pensar nisso, acho que não dormia e entrava em parafuso.


----------



## MSantos (20 Ago 2013 às 15:40)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Que raio, as probabilidades de ocorrer em Lisboa são maiores que no Algarve, alguma falta de coerência nesse estudo. Porque tanto Lisboa como a região do Algarve são as zonas do país com o risco de sismicidade mais elevado e que eu saiba a falha está bem mais próxima do Algarve do que de Lisboa. No Algarve existe falhas por todo o lado. Se eu fosse pensar nisso, acho que não dormia e entrava em parafuso.



Também existem falhas perigosas no vale do Tejo capazes de produzir violentos sismos como o de Benavente de 1909.


----------



## Cenomaniano (20 Ago 2013 às 17:28)

Se observares a carta neotectónica de Portugal (Cabral, 1995) compreenderás melhor o mapa. E, já agora, consulta também a Carta Geológica de Lisboa (litologia e falhas), onde perceberás que a AML está inçada de risco sismíco (como o Algarve).



Espreitem este projecto nacional: SEICHE


----------



## fablept (20 Ago 2013 às 21:58)

E os Açores, não fazem parte desse estudo? 




algarvio1980 disse:


> Que raio, as probabilidades de ocorrer em Lisboa são maiores que no Algarve, alguma falta de coerência nesse estudo. Porque tanto Lisboa como a região do Algarve são as zonas do país com o risco de sismicidade mais elevado e que eu saiba a falha está bem mais próxima do Algarve do que de Lisboa. No Algarve existe falhas por todo o lado. Se eu fosse pensar nisso, acho que não dormia e entrava em parafuso.



A zona de Lisboa nos últimos séculos já tiveram diversos sismos de magnitude 6 e sismos desta magnitude localizados em zonas densamente povoadas costumam provocar imensos danos e vítimas. Sismos na zona de Gorringe/Josephine de magnitude 6/7 não tem praticamente impacto no continente..serão sentidos largamente no continente, mas danos? Muito dificilmente.

Exemplos: Sismo de Mw 5.9 este ano em S.Miguel, ocorreu a poucas dezenas de km da costa de S.Miguel, foi largamente sentido em toda a ilha, mas não provocou qualquer tipo de danos.
Sismo de Mw 5.8 na ilha do Faial em 1998, ocorreu a pouco menos de 10 km da costa, provocou danos muito graves em toda a ilha e vitimou diversas pessoas.







Aproveito para deixar este documentário sobre as dificuldades em prever sismos (Documentário produzido uns meses depois do sismo de Mw 7.8 de 2008 na China, que vitimou 70000 pessoas):


----------



## MSantos (21 Ago 2013 às 10:42)

fablept disse:


> E os Açores, não fazem parte desse estudo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Curiosamente nesse mapa não aparece o sismo de 1969.


----------



## fablept (21 Ago 2013 às 15:13)

MSantos disse:


> Curiosamente nesse mapa não aparece o sismo de 1969.



Só se usaram dados anteriores a 1969, o que desconfio muito!

Podem aceder na base de dados da NOAA os sismos com mais impacto em:
Portugal Continental
http://www.ngdc.noaa.gov/nndc/strut...ook=1&t=101650&s=1&submit_all=Search+Database

Açores
http://www.ngdc.noaa.gov/nndc/strut...ook=1&t=101650&s=1&submit_all=Search+Database
(Tambem falta o sismo de 1522, Vila Franca Do Campo)

À umas semanas atrás estava a folhear um livro de história em que tinha uma cronologia dos acontecimentos mais importantes em Portugal, e lá de vez em quando encontrava referências a sismos sentidos em Lisboa no século 14 (ex 1318).


----------



## AlexS (23 Ago 2013 às 20:34)

> *Se leres bem, a legenda do mapa diz probabilidade e não certeza.* Quer isto dizer que não leste no sentido lato ... talvez na diagonal. Tu mesmo contribuis com o teu post  para o "pânico e alarmismo", ao não compreenderes o que lês. É esse, também, um mal que reina entre os leitores de fóruns ou qualquer outro meio de comunicação social.
> 
> Espanta-me que um Moderador, deste fórum, tenha parca informação e pouco conhecimento científico para estar aqui a "alarmar" os leitores, em geral.
> Já agora, tens algum curso superior?



Diz 10% ou seja 5x pior que a probabilidade de cair cara num atirar uma moeda.


----------

